# Hello everyone!



## Misty77 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi my name is Karen and I am the lucky owner of 3 fancy mice. They were rescue's and I had no idea how adorable they would be when I got them. One of them is a grey colour with red eyes and the other two are brown and white. The grey boy seems to have a food intolerance which I have got under control by feeding them cornflakes only (not ideal I know). The grey boy has been treated for mites and the other two are in good health so I am inclined to think its a food allergy. Problem is he is now scratching all of the time. I have read that once they start obsessively scratching it can be difficult to stop. I have read that an antihistamine can be given to lessen the itch and so stop the scratching. I would really appreciate some advice on this. The little man doesn't seem distressed and he is a good eater and a confident little thing. My vet doesn't seem to have a clue really.

Thanks!

Karen, Misty, Tommy and Jerry


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome,Karen.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome 

my mice love cornflakes too  and rice crispies and cheerios lol


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome Karen.  
I think I saw you posted, I hope in more detail about the foods you have tried, so I will read that, in case I can offer any thoughts. I mostly know about people, cat, and dog versions of food/litter/environment sensitivities. My mice were quite easy in that aspect.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

